
Control Alt Deceit: A Game of Lies, Betrayal and Questionable Biz Strategies - etiennegarbugli
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/egarbugli/control-alt-deceit
======
ivan_ah
Lol, did they have "growth hackers" back in the eighties? That would be a
funny card to pull.

------
DanielTremblay
Can I get a digital version on floppy disks?

------
luckynic
Fun game, glad to have beta test it!

